# Chemical Resistance of Plastics



## nicknitro (Feb 20, 2009)

Just trying to help out any noobs. Is there a list of plastics that can disintegrate from storeing acids? I see a lot of Mountain dew containers and such in the hlp needed pictures here.

Thanks,
Nick :shock:


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 20, 2009)

Chemical Resistances of Plastics

Steve


----------



## Palladium (Feb 20, 2009)

Chemical Resistance of Plastic Materials 
:arrow: http://www.ides.com/resources/plastic-chemical-resistance.asp


----------



## nicknitro (Feb 21, 2009)

interesting,

Standard HDPE containers are not resistant to nitric above 35 percent, and sulfuric at 98 percent. Thanks guys. Great Site too, with the free datasheets as well.

NickNitro


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 3, 2011)

Found this table quite useful
View attachment CHEMICAL RESISTANCE OF PLASTICS.pdf


----------



## dtectr (Jan 4, 2011)

samuel-a said:


> Found this table quite useful


that is one helluva resource! thanks!


----------



## wxfreqrs (Nov 20, 2011)

OUTSTANDING
Thanks for this
WHOO HOO great stuff 
Don


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 20, 2011)

Raise your hand if you scrolled straight down to nitric and then up to hydrochloric :lol:


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 20, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> Raise your hand if you scrolled straight down to nitric and then up to hydrochloric :lol:




lol


----------



## Shaul (Nov 20, 2011)

Definitely a Keeper!.

Actually, I went looking for storing Krispy Kreme doughnuts in HDPE, but...no luck.

Some people would rate them as a contact poison. :lol: 

Shaul


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey All,

In looking at the Chemical Resistance of Plastics chart, thank you for providing it, PVC has poor resistance to direct contact with nitric acid. Does anyone have experience with how PVC reacts over time with the resulting diluted fumes from nitric acid and the other solutions used in gold refining? I've seen that several users here have used PVC for their homemade fume hood ventilation ducting.

I have been considering using PVC for the ducting as well as a scrubber but should I reconsider? Could CPVC be any better suited? CPVC withstands higher temperatures (40-60 degree F over PVC) and has a little better corrosion resistance but it is not UV treated.

CPVC is commonly used in venting high efficiency condensing heating equipment, but the exhaust condensation's acidic content isn't much stronger than regular lemon juice.

My other option, economically speaking, is heavy gauge spiral galvanized sheet metal, coated inside and out with epoxy resin paint.

Thanks!

Don


----------



## butcher (Dec 3, 2011)

There are plastic 30 gallon and 55 gallon drums, 5 gallon jugs, that chemicals are sold in, also tanks of many sizes, I would look to reuse some container that may be on its way to the city dump, maybe even some old fiberglass tank (well pressure tank, water treatment tank), and use chemical resistant flexible tubing, I do not know the types of tubing I use but it holds up very well to the distilling nitric and the high temperature of this and other gases. And of course you will need to make sure the materials of choice hot up well to the abuse of gasses, liquids, mechanical, temperature, pressure, vacuum, and other abuse you expose it to.

I would stay away from sheet metal (even epoxy coated).

Depending on what your gases and liquids were, some metals can be used with gases and acids, but this normally will depend on concentration of the acids, or liquids involved, and also if oxidizers, or mixtures of these are involved.
(acids can act different to metals depending on concentration. non magnetic stainless 
steel hold up well to concentrated nitric acid, but not as well to dilute nitric.


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Dec 23, 2011)

butcher said:


> There are plastic 30 gallon and 55 gallon drums, 5 gallon jugs, that chemicals are sold in, also tanks of many sizes, I would look to reuse some container that may be on its way to the city dump, maybe even some old fiberglass tank (well pressure tank, water treatment tank), and use chemical resistant flexible tubing, I do not know the types of tubing I use but it holds up very well to the distilling nitric and the high temperature of this and other gases. And of course you will need to make sure the materials of choice hot up well to the abuse of gasses, liquids, mechanical, temperature, pressure, vacuum, and other abuse you expose it to.




Attached, is a chart for chemical resistance of various plastics when used to hold chemicals...

I cannot locate any type of information or data on the effects of AR fumes mixed with room air, passing through specific types of plastics that would be used in ventilation systems. (ie: from hood to scrubber) But it seems as though CPVC might offer the best mix of longevity and cost.

View attachment Chemical Chart for Tanks http.pdf


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 23, 2011)

HigginsMechanical said:


> But it seems as though CPVC might offer the best mix of longevity and cost.



I have been running my fumehood for several months now and can tell you that pvc stands up to nitric, hcl, and AR quite well.


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Dec 27, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> HigginsMechanical said:
> 
> 
> > But it seems as though CPVC might offer the best mix of longevity and cost.
> ...




Thank you for sharing your experience!

Don


----------

